

Show HN: Simple canteen menu for Portuguese college - pedrorijo91
http://pedrorijo91.github.io/ist-canteen

======
dcustodio
that's what I call good public service :D

~~~
pedrorijo91
thanks :) If you have any feedback/suggestions you're welcome !

